# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С 7.7 Внешние отчеты и обработки

## Maks_Alexey13

В архиве более 100 обработок, некоторые из них морально устарели, например - обработки связанные с ЕСН, но в целом - неплохо. Обработки для бухгалтерии, зарплаты, торговля и склад, переноса данных и администрирования.
*Скрытый текст*
Скачать архив

Перечень обработок: 
*Скрытый текст*ПАПКА АДМИН СОДЕРЖИТ
!!!АДМИН !!!\
!!РезервноеКопирование\
1CМонитор\
1СМонитор\
7x Config pasword remover\
cmail\
monitor[1]\
OBJCHNG\
User - команд\
Админ\
Архив\
ГрупповоеОбновление\
ИзганниеПольз\
ИзгнаниеПользователей\
МанипуляцииСПользователям  и\
МенюВнешнихОтчетов\
ПерСубк\
РемонтMD\
СкрытиеИнформации\
СнятиеПароля\
Список Пользователей\
СписокПользователей1\
СтатистикаБазы\
Стражник\
ТестБазы1\
Удаление\
УдалениеПаролей\
УдалятельHASP\
УдОб2\
чистБазы\
ЧисткаБазы\


ПАПКА БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ СОДЕРЖИТ
!!!ВводОстКнПродаж\
!!!ЧерныйПриход\
!!СуперОтчет\
АктСверки\
АктСверки1\
АктСверкиПоПроводкам\
АктСеркиБух\
АнализКонтрагент\
АнализСчета\
Бух+РасчетПриходов\
БухСправка\
Взаимозачеты\
ВыгрузкаПровВEXEL\
ДДС\
Журнал0ордер по указанному сче\
ЖурналОрдер\
ЖурналРегКассДоков\
ЗакрытиеСчетаПоСубк(бух)\
ЗакрытиеСчетов\
КарточкаСчета\
КарточкаУчетаМатериалов\
КассКнига\
КассоваяЗаявка\
Клиент-Банк\
КнигаПокупок\
Командировки\
МатериальныйОтчет\
НаборОтчетов\
НалогНаПриб_Справка\
НалоговыйУчетБух\
НДС\
НДС1\
НДС_получ\
Операция-БухСправка\
ОСВ\
ОтчДебКред\
ОтчетПоОС\


ПАПКА ЗАРПЛАТА СОДЕРЖИТ
!!ЕСН\
!!РедакторЖР\
!!СводПроводокЗИК\
arm_rasch\
БАГИ\
БольничныеЛисты\
ЕСН\
ЗарплСредняя\
ЗПЛ_СменаПЕриода\
Календ2003\
календари\
КомплОтчЗИК\
КомплОтчКадры\
ЛицСчетЗИК\
От_Димы\
ОтчетЕСН\
ОтчетПоЛюбРасчету\
ОтчетПоРасчетам\
ОчисткаЖР\
ПересчетЕСН\
ПечатьЗИК\
ПроверкаНДФЛ\
ПроверкаРеквСотр\
ПФ\
Расшифровка1000-1100\
РедактирГНИ\
РедакторЖР\
РедЖР\
СведенияПоСотруднику\
СводПоЗП_доп\
СправкаСредняяЗРл\
СпрвакаВБанк\
СпрСлужбаЗанятости\
СредЗарпл\
СумГрРасч\
Табель2005\


ПАПКА ОБЩИЕ СОДЕРЖИТ
DBF\
ВнешниеОтчеты\
ВсякоРазно\
Документы\
Журналы\
ЗаменаЗначений\
Конвертац\
Органайзер\
Падежи\
ПериодРеквз\
РедакторКонстант\
РедакторРеквизитов\
Справочники\


ПАПКА ПЕРЕНОС ДАННЫХ
!!!!ПЕРЕНОС\
ВыгрDBF\
ВыгрЗагрСпр\
ВыгрузкаЗагрЧерезТекст\
ЗагрDBF2\
ЗагрузкаИзEXCELвТЗ\
ЗагрузкаИЗEXEL\
ЗагрузкаСпрИзEXEL\
ИзТИСвБУХ\
ИМПОРТ\
Импорт_Бух77\
ИмпортИзEXCEL\
ИмпортСправ\
ИмпСпрИДок\
ОбменДанными\
ОбменСУдаленнымСкладом\
ПереносДанных!!!!!\
ПереносДокМДКонф\
ПереносРучныхОпераций\
ПереносСпрИзОднГруппыВДру  г\
СуперПеренос\
ЭксИмпСправИДок\
Экспорт в файл\
ЭкспортДокИзEXCEL\
ЭкспортИмпортСправEXEL\


ПАПКА РАЗРАБОТКА СОДЕРЖИТ
!!КонфаМеню\
!! РаКлавСТаблЗнач\
1C_Mail\
HelpMaster\
АвтоВводДокНаОсновани\
БегущаяСтрока\
БетаОтчет77\
БыстрыеИтоги\
БыстрыеРегистры\
ВнешниеКомпонненты\
ВнешТаблЗнач\
ВыборЦвета\
ВычМатВыр\
Генератор отчетов\
ГрафикиВXLS\
ДеревоДок\
ДокС2-мяТаблицами\
ДокументаторМетаДан\
Запрос77\
КомриляторЗапросов\
КопирСпр\
КопирСправ\
КриптоЗащита\
МакроЯзык\
МалыйПакетРахработчика\
ОтчТабЗн\
ПакетРазработчика\
Подбор\
Прогресс-БАР\
Прогрессор\
РаботаСdBF\
РаботаСТаблЗначений\
РабСДокСправ\
РасшЯзыка\
РегДокументооборота\
СтатистикаБазы\
ТУРБО!!!\
Утилиты\
ФильтрСпр\
ФункцииДляТЗ\


ПАПКА ТОРГОВЛЯ СОДЕРЖИТ
АктСеркиТорг\
ДвигательРег1\
ДвигательРегистр\
ДвигРегистры\
КонтрольЦенТИС92\
ПросмРег\
ТоварныйОтчет\
УниверсОтчетТорговля\

----------

1c_coder (29.07.2016), a1phoenix (15.12.2015), Abrek47 (08.10.2013), Agro6 (13.05.2022), Alg (23.01.2012), Animat (10.11.2018), bukazzz (23.03.2016), denisturinsk89 (09.09.2017), EB125 (12.10.2018), Fisher+ (19.06.2017), GrAn59 (30.10.2019), IchBine (17.05.2017), jekonis (03.07.2020), kernel (25.07.2012), lenadi (12.06.2020), linkor-by@mail (27.01.2019), malina04 (05.06.2014), Malodar (10.12.2013), Maxymov (20.03.2019), Meduniza (13.02.2020), M_Alex (22.03.2017), Nataliam (10.01.2014), Radeoff (17.04.2017), RAM222 (30.07.2014), sambuevs (25.02.2016), slady (04.10.2020), smittwesson (14.04.2013), tak_tak777 (29.03.2016), Tatuana (22.05.2012), taw_1962 (17.07.2013), Tokio78 (22.10.2012), uwk (12.08.2020), ValleySilence (19.11.2014), Vladimir15 (20.06.2012), wi_boroda (21.04.2019), Zultan (11.07.2013), Антонина123 (02.01.2016), Евро (24.01.2014), Ирина85 (29.04.2014)

----------


## danilkolviv

*~ Внешние обработки и отчеты (Апрель 2010): ~*[CUT="~ Содержание ~"]- Остатки товаров с ценами
- Отчет по проводкам по сотрудникам для Зик 7.7 (ert файл)
- Обработки по переносу данных из Паруса в 1С. Описание в комплекте
- Ведомость ИНВ-17 для типовой бухгалтерии
- Доработанная налоговая ведомость с расшифровкой страховых взносов
- Зарплата 7.7 Контроль сальдо сотрудников
- 1С Зарплата и Кадры отчет по резервам с отпусков (96 счет)
- Админ- отчеты и обработки по работе с пользователями (монитор, изгнание, смена паролей), архивирование БД, удаление паролей 
- Бухгалтерия- отчеты и обработки для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7: Черный приход, акты сверок, отчеты по банку, кассе, движению денежных средств, доработанные ЖО, Карточки счетов, ОСВ, Материальные отчеты, отчеты по НДС, отчетыпо счетам фактурам, свертку итогов и др. 
- Зарплата - отчеты и обработки для 1С:Зарплаты и Кадры 7.7: отчеты и расшифровки по ЕСН и НДФЛ, работа с Журналом расчетов ,справки по з\пл, отчеты по больничным листам, работа с календарями, кадровые отчеты, смена периода и д.р. 
- Общие -содержит универсальные отчеты и обработки для платформы 7.7: работа с DBF, отчеты и обработки по документам, журналам документов, периодическим реквизитами, справочникам и константам 
- Перенос данных -содержит обработки для обмена данными между базами данных 1С, по загрузке данных в БД их разных источников 
- Разработка - отчеты и обработки в помощь разработчику: работа с меню, работа с ТЗ, работа с Итогами, с цветом, с запросами, макро-языком и др. 
- Торговля - отчеты и обработки для 1С:Торговли 7.7: акт сверки, двигатель регистров, товарный отчет, контроль цен[/CUT]



> *Letitbit.net* | *Uploadbox.com*

----------

a1phoenix (15.12.2015), bukazzz (23.03.2016), smittwesson (03.12.2011), vpsh (27.11.2015), Антонина123 (02.01.2016)

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

*Универсальная процедура для печати таблицы значений (1С:Предприятие 7.7)*

При разработке на платформе 7.7 очень часто приходится работать с объектом "ТаблицаЗначений". Хранение различных выборок, расчеты, подготовка данных для отчетов - она используется везде. К сожалению,  средства просмотра содержимого таблицы во время отладки платформа не предоставляет (можно использовать метод ВыбратьСтроку() - быстро и просто, но мелковато :-)). Так родилась эта процедура печати. Вначале для этого требовалось создавать специальный шаблон табличного документа, но затем лень победила еще раз :-) и была написана универсальная процедура. Работает в любой конфигурации, использовать ее очень просто - вставьте саму процедуру (и несколько служебных в начало обработки или в глобальный модуль - вот и все).

Код процедуры и пример использования - в демонстрационной обработке.
*Скрытый текст*Скачать с депозита

*Процедуры для работы с визуальными таблицами значений (элементами диалога).*

Помещаются в текст глобального модуля.
Позволяют:
- Добавить строку таблицы значений
- Копировать строку таблицы значений
- Удалить строку таблицы значений
- Изменить значение ячейки таблицы значений
Работают в любой конфигурации.
Прилагается пример обработки.
*Скрытый текст*Скачать с депозита

P.S. Я на авторство не претендую, просто очень удобно и думаю многим пригодится...

----------

bukazzz (23.03.2016)

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

Большой архив всевозможных игрушек
Выполнены в виде внешних отчетов и обработок ;)
*Скрытый текст*Скачать с депозита
P.S. автор не я к сожалению :) реализация в некоторых вещах поражает :)

----------

bukazzz (23.03.2016)

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

Здравствуйте. У кого-нибудь имеется "Ведомость по контрагентам" для комплексной, но что бы там указывался ИНН контрагента?

----------


## Masik777

Здравствуйте. Ребята , не пинайте строго. У меня Бухгалтерия 7.7. При выводе ведомости , бух хочет видеть все, включая начисленные авансы. А как сделать - И Мож у кого  имеется внешний отчетик, чтобы  отражал выданную зарплату и авансы?
Ток начал работать, со временем буду умнеть:yes:

----------


## StarushkaIK

Доброго всем дня, народ - выручайте:) Ни у кого (случайно:D) на завалялась внешняя обработка для ЗиК  - "Справка с места работы"? Что-то везде нахожу такую обработку для восьмерки, а мне бы простую семерочную!
 У нас тут страховщики стали выписывать  медицинские страховые полисы(ОМС) без наименования организации:(, так теперь к каждому полису приходится выдавать справку с места работы, а писать каждый раз..... забыли уж как...

----------


## vld17

:( Обработки для разработчика 
Доброго дня все. кто поможет устал искать то что должно было быть уже в Тис 1с7.7 для Украины, хотелось бы получить отчет о взаиморасчетах с поставщиками или с покупателями, но полный. Как не старался найти, так и не нашёл.  
Да пишет приходные накладные, расходные ордера, номера даты, но не как не пойму можно ли что бы приходные имели расшифровку, что зашло в ней и по чем в каком количестве, все в одном отчете и таблице. Уже не одну извилину сломал......может не то ломал?
Вот как есть сейчас.


вот как хотелось бы

----------


## Leon198

Вы не могли бы перезалить файлы? Или выслать на мыло leonid1983.08@mail.ru. Особенно нужны обработки по переносу из Паруса.

---------- Post added at 11:52 ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 ----------

*danilkolviv*, Вы не могли бы перезалить файлы? Или выслать на мыло leonid1983.08@mail.ru. Особенно нужны обработки по переносу из Паруса.

----------


## Zultan

Здравствуйте, возникла необходимость в 1С 7.7 перенести остатки с одного субсчета на другой (в частности с 82.1 на 82.2) по искал по форуму и не нашел (((. 
Может у кого-то есть подобная обработка или процедура? За ранее благодарен!

----------


## Masik777

> Здравствуйте, возникла необходимость в 1С 7.7 перенести остатки с одного субсчета на другой (в частности с 82.1 на 82.2) по искал по форуму и не нашел (((. 
> Может у кого-то есть подобная обработка или процедура? За ранее благодарен!


 Наверное ЭТО -http://forum.infostart.ru/forum24/topic35581/  поможет, но попроси кого то скачать..

----------


## Zultan

> Наверное ЭТО -http://forum.infostart.ru/forum24/topic35581/  поможет, но попроси кого то скачать..


То, но к сожалению мне нужно для платформы 7.7, а там для 8.1.
Но все равно спасибо ))))

---------- Post added at 23:09 ---------- Previous post was at 23:01 ----------

*Masik777*,
Ты нашел уже ведомость которую искал? Если нет, то какую конкретно нужно? Я вчера от сюда сказал, много разных внешних отчетов (были в одном архиве). Вдруг там есть, то что тебе нужно

----------


## tdviking

Помогите плиз вот с двумя обработками, бухгалтеру кровь из носа необходимы:
http://infostart.ru/public/91231/
http://infostart.ru/public/14014/
Скиньте пожалуйста на мыло  tdviking@bk.ru

----------


## kovireshad

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста http://infostart.ru/public/194920/

и
http://infostart.ru/public/67695/

----------


## JNova

Подскажите как мне скопировать работников из одной организации в другую?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите как мне скопировать работников из одной организации в другую?


Можно воспользоваться стандартными обработками Export77.ert и Import77.ert с диска ИТС, или здесь:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CTxL/PBvv4uhcr

----------


## Ninaugntu

помогите пожалуйста! очень нужен отчет для формирования справки-карточки по форме 0504417. помогите скачать http://infostart.ru/public/16490/ буду очень признательна

----------


## M_Alex

Не качается файл с играми - наверное надо перезалить.

----------


## ALLLKKK

Отчёт по продажам в разрезе складов 1С 7.7 ТиС.
https://goo.gl/2TC2s0

----------


## YgorBeloglazov

жаль что файла нет (файлообменник сообщает об отсутствии данного файла) . Прдублируй, пожалуйста

----------


## YgorBeloglazov

> Большой архив всевозможных игрушек
> Выполнены в виде внешних отчетов и обработок ;)
> *Скрытый текст*Скачать с депозита
> P.S. автор не я к сожалению :) реализация в некоторых вещах поражает :)


Данный файл отсутствует

----------


## weryful

Нужная новая счет фактура для рукописной торговли, видимо вот эта
http://infostart.ru/public/105900/
поделитесь если есть у кого.

----------


## esval

Добрый день!
Нужна обработка для формирования в 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 формы "Акт выполненных работ " с реквизитами Исполнителя и Заказчика ( типа как в ТОРГ-12). Если у кого есть такая, дайте пожалуйста! Заранее - СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## dediesel

нужна внешняя печатная форма новой счёт-фактуры от 01.07.17 для 1С7.7 ОСН, как тут http://infostart.ru/public/638772/
Поделитесь кому не жалко

----------


## maxxisveta

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с infostart счет-фактуру и УПД для 1с 7.7

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/642802/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/638785/

----------


## youri-s

Здравствуйте! Нужна внешняя печатная форма новой счёт-фактуры от 01.07.17 для 1С7.7 ОСН, как тут http://infostart.ru/public/638772/
Поделитесь кому не жалко

----------


## rosstol

Здравствуйте! Нужна внешняя печатная форма новой счёт-фактуры от 01.07.17 для 1С7.7 ОСН, поделитесь кому не жалко

----------


## Елена333333

Здравствуйте! Нужна внешняя печатная форма новой счёт-фактуры от 01.07.17 для 1С7.7 ОСН, поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## an2007

Все доброго дня. Может у кого-нибудь есть такая обработка:
http://infostart.ru/public/322932/
Поделитесь...

----------


## Chikker1970

Там все достаточно просто.. и Инфостарт не нужен. 
Поблема в Win7. 1 программулька и 1 перенос папки.

----------


## Chikker1970

Там все достаточно просто.. и Инфостарт не нужен. 
Поблема в Win7. 1 программулька и 1 перенос папки.

----------


## daemoon

Добрый день! Очень нужна новая счёт-фактура от 01.07.17 для 1С7.7 ОСН, как тут http://infostart.ru/public/638772/
Поделитесь кому не жалко

----------


## ViktOrlov

> Добрый день! Очень нужна новая счёт-фактура от 01.07.17 для 1С7.7 ОСН, как тут http://infostart.ru/public/638772/
> Поделитесь кому не жалко


Разработка устарела  - с 01.10.2017 действует новая форма счета-фактуры в соответствии с Постановлением 981 от 19.08.2017.

----------


## Chikker1970

Всего то нужно: 
1) В папке свей базы удалит папку PrnForms
2) На место это папки из папки обновления релиза (скажем 639) залить папку PrnForms
1) Поменять в Константах "Начало применения исправленных счетов фактур" дату на 01.10.2017
Все мило заработало...

----------

flaier (05.10.2017)

----------


## Gandalf

> Добрый день!
> Нужна обработка для формирования в 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 формы "Акт выполненных работ " с реквизитами Исполнителя и Заказчика ( типа как в ТОРГ-12). Если у кого есть такая, дайте пожалуйста! Заранее - СПАСИБО!!!


Присоединяюсь. Готов отблагодарить в разумных пределах))

----------


## Gandalf

Вот подобный акт с реквизитами http://profiufa.ru/publications/act/act.shtml
Нужно что-то типа такого.

----------


## kolbasa

Добрый день.
Буду очень признателен, если кто-нибудь поможем скачать
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/566236/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## mayamaya

День добрый.

Сейчас 2кв. (июль). Скачал последний инфо.дат из раздела на сайте.

Инфо.дат от Мая 2018.
1с77
Проверяю обновление.
Пишет - Есть обновление отчётов.
Думаю, странно, что нет обновления релиза, за 3-то месяца с марта, когда последний раз проверял.

Пытаюсь обновить Отчёты, пишет "Список загружаемых отчётов пуст" и открывает список отчётов в 1с за 1кв, хотя мне надо уже 2кв.

Что такое? Как решить?

----------


## mayamaya

День добрый.

Сейчас 2кв. (июль). Скачал последний инфо.дат из раздела на сайте.

Инфо.дат от Мая 2018.
1с77
Проверяю обновление.
Пишет - Есть обновление отчётов.
Думаю, странно, что нет обновления релиза, за 3-то месяца с марта, когда последний раз проверял.

Пытаюсь обновить Отчёты, пишет "Список загружаемых отчётов пуст" и открывает список отчётов в 1с за 1кв, хотя мне надо уже 2кв.

Что такое? Как решить?

----------


## x-arogov-x

Буду благодарен за обработку, кто сможет скачать.
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/162863/
Прошу прислать на почту x-arogov-x@rambler.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## leov-001

Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/295979/

----------


## t15-y

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/709794/ и http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/660101/

----------


## Dron4x

Добрый день, помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/840052/ заранее благодарен, если возможно отправить на почту Dron4x@yandex.ru

----------


## Ih Bin Денис

Дорогие коллеги, есть у кого расчетный листок для ЗИК 7.7 где считается процент премий и других видов доплат?

----------


## babel

NDS.png
Помощник изменения ставки НДС с 18% на 20% (для 1С 7.7 Торговля и Склад выдернуто из релиза 998)
https://yadi.sk/i/x1RqXQU7WUymUw

----------

Fargul (24.04.2019), nirraen (10.01.2019), polkovnik2004 (14.01.2019), ZapMos (17.01.2019), Алёныч (13.07.2019)

----------


## nirraen

> NDS.png
> Помощник изменения ставки НДС с 18% на 20% (для 1С 7.7 Торговля и Склад выдернуто из релиза 998)
> https://yadi.sk/i/x1RqXQU7WUymUw


это всем пользователям сразу меняет?

----------

batov (27.01.2019)

----------


## babel

> это всем пользователям сразу меняет?


Выбор "ТМЦ/Группа" вам о чем нибудь говорит? Для пользователей надо вручную для каждого менять!

----------


## d5ce3e

Для Бух 7.7 есть у кого обработка 18->20 НДС?

----------


## Fltr

> Для Бух 7.7 есть у кого обработка 18->20 НДС?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3DTF/V1yyyNcqq

----------

Алёныч (13.07.2019)

----------


## balex2

Доброй ночи помогите с этим http://xn---1-6kca8bgsjrjhe.xn--p1ai/public/959858/
20-18%% НДС и переходный период для "1С: Бухгалтерский учет 7.7"
Нужно для УСН.
Спасибо.

----------


## uks567

Добрый день!!! очень надо!!! Книга учёта доходов и расходов и архив КУДиР для 1С7.7 любой конфигурации

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!!! очень надо!!! Книга учёта доходов и расходов и архив КУДиР для 1С7.7 любой конфигурации


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/78364/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6ikj/maPQQ43ht

----------

666Rebel666 (20.02.2019), bormix96 (17.02.2021), Mulex (13.03.2019), trunk777 (19.02.2020), Ильшаткин (13.12.2021), Олеся79 (13.06.2019), яйй (24.08.2019)

----------


## al191

Прошу на не безвозмездной основе скачать отчеты
http://catalog.mista.ru/public/1029394/
Robot(|)enli.ru

----------


## SvetlayaSovb

Здравствуйте. А можно мне эти обработки: http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/1029394/ за вознаграждение! svetasovb@gmail.com

----------


## SvetlayaSovb

> Здравствуйте. А можно мне эти обработки: http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/1029394/ за вознаграждение! svetasovb@gmail.com


Извиняюсь, эти обработки под старую программу. Мне надо для 1С: 8.3, ред. 3,0. Если эта подойдёт или что-то подобное есть http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1019064/ напишите мне тогда svetasovb@gmail.com

----------


## Олеся79

Добрый день!!! очень надо!!! Книга учёта доходов и расходов  и хозяйственных операций индивидуального предпринимателя на общей системе налогообложения и  архив КУДиР для 1С7.7 любой конфигурации

----------


## Олеся79

Выручите пожалуйста, может у кого есть 
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21643/

----------


## Fltr

> Выручите пожалуйста, может у кого есть 
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/21643/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4aRv/4SuEEUbnX

----------

666Rebel666 (14.06.2019), Autodidact (27.06.2020), tak_tak777 (28.08.2020), Олеся79 (22.07.2019)

----------


## Earring

Добрый день.
Сможете поделиться следующей обработкой:
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/345719/

----------


## Su31

добрый день. очень нужна обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/19193/ Клиент Банк для ПУБ 7.7.
Могу только сказать спасибо к сожалению.

----------


## AliMualim

Ребята помогите!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/91664/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/71643/
или что то подобное.

----------


## Lyha

Здравствуйте. Поможет кто с внешней обработкой - Справка 182Н для УСН

----------


## Lyha

1С 7.7 УСН

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте. Поможет кто с внешней обработкой - Справка 182Н для УСН


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/82622/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3ytP/4ZbpxhKsX

----------

666Rebel666 (31.07.2019), Autodidact (27.06.2020), Lyha (31.07.2019), m1969 (22.10.2019), tak_tak777 (28.08.2020)

----------


## Serge95

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/599259/?ID=599259
Справка о сумме заработной платы для расчета пособий 2017 (для Бухгалтерия 7.7)
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Earring

Здравствуйте ! Помогите пожалуйста с:
https://infostart.ru/public/94245/
Спасибо !

----------


## Merlin1975

Помогите скачать:
Отчет "Дерево справочника"
https://infostart.ru/public/194930/

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Прошу помощи с:
https://infostart.ru/public/156603/
или аналогом.
Благодарю.

----------


## Ninaugntu

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/101070/.
Заранее благодарю

----------


## Meduniza

Добрый день! Прошу помощи)
Нужен отчет МХ-20
может у кого есть, или помогите скачать
(приход-расход МХ-1 и МХ-3 ведется по счету 41. Знаю, криво, но нам чисто для бумаг)

----------


## Meduniza

если скачать, то тут https://infostart.ru/public/59357/

----------


## Cyr

Ищется СЗВ-ТД.

----------


## alexru2020

> Добрый день.
> Сможете поделиться следующей обработкой:
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/345719/


и мне если можно

----------


## wladshein

Нужна обработка "Печать документов от имени поставщика, для 1С Бухгалтерии 7.7 (с 2017г.)"

----------


## xp2002

Может у кого есть обработка "Печать ценников" для Юкола "Бухгалтерский учет", поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Cyr

http://kvest1c.narod.ru/czvm/czvtd.zip

----------

AliMualim (18.03.2020), Fltr (11.02.2020), free-woman (12.02.2020), ZapMos (04.08.2020), Сергей1963 (12.02.2020)

----------


## Cyr

выше ссылка на СЗВ-ТД для Зик

----------


## sher_70

Всем привет!  Ищу обработку для загрузки штрих-кодов (справочников) из эксель 1с 7.7 Производство Услуги Бух, может кто поделится? sher_70@mail.ru

----------


## Fltr

> Всем привет!  Ищу обработку для загрузки штрих-кодов (справочников) из эксель 1с 7.7 Производство Услуги Бух, может кто поделится? sher_70@mail.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3uPi/3hoVeWAmj

----------

tak_tak777 (28.08.2020), ZapMos (25.07.2020)

----------


## UncleD

Добрый день! Есть у кого Печатная форма новой книги продаж и выгрузка в xml для сдачи Декларации по НДС.. Сможете поделиться?

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Есть у кого Печатная форма новой книги продаж и выгрузка в xml для сдачи Декларации по НДС.. Сможете поделиться?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4rWb/4xL9QHJA2

----------

tak_tak777 (28.08.2020), UncleD (10.04.2020)

----------


## UncleD

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4rWb/4xL9QHJA2


Спасибо. Вроде, оно. Только не выгружает и судя по коду вот таких файлов не хватает XMLВыгрузкаДанныхПоНДС2018.ert и XMLВыгрузкаДанныхПоНДС.ert. Не знаете где брать?

----------

ZapMos (25.07.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо. Вроде, оно. Только не выгружает и судя по коду вот таких файлов не хватает XMLВыгрузкаДанныхПоНДС2018.ert и XMLВыгрузкаДанныхПоНДС.ert. Не знаете где брать?


Попробуйте просто обновить конфигурацию https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....596#post582596

----------


## UncleD

> Попробуйте просто обновить конфигурацию https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....596#post582596


Вытащил эти обработки из конфигурации и сохранил как внешние. Брал из 653, может быть появляются начиная с 650. 
А для покупок такой же нет?

----------


## Fltr

> Вытащил эти обработки из конфигурации и сохранил как внешние. Брал из 653, может быть появляются начиная с 650. 
> А для покупок такой же нет?


Так и тот первый отчет "Книга продаж" - это штатный отчет из конфигурации 653. Так же можете сохранить и книгу покупок. Можно просто обновить свою конфигурацию до последнего релиза и пользоваться встроенными отчетами.

----------


## UncleD

> Так и тот первый отчет "Книга продаж" - это штатный отчет из конфигурации 653. Так же можете сохранить и книгу покупок. Можно просто обновить свою конфигурацию до последнего релиза и пользоваться встроенными отчетами.


Суть наличия в той обработке выгрузки в xml для Налогоплательщик ЮЛ.

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго всем времени суток!
Друзья и коллеги, пожалуйста, помогите с обработкой:
* Планшетный интерфейс к 1С 7.7 ТиС через RDP* -  https://infostart.ru/public/345216/

----------


## Abdullah1983

Помогите пожалуйста скачать вот эту обработку
https://infostart.ru/public/296917/

anar-1c@mail.ru

----------


## vitvol77

Ну, пожалуйста, будьте добры! Нужна вот такая обработка 
https://infostart.ru/public/1230563/

----------


## Оксана03122016

Помогите, пожалуйста, с внешней обработкой МХ-1 и МХ-3 для 1с 7.7. С инфорстат скачать не получается.

----------


## Masik777

> Помогите, пожалуйста, с внешней обработкой МХ-1 и МХ-3 для 1с 7.7. С инфорстат скачать не получается.


Вот - https://yadi.sk/d/hSKXbHx_wwdOdQ

----------

tak_tak777 (18.04.2022)

----------


## Оксана03122016

Спасибо. Там файл .md его как то установить нужно, не подскажите?

----------


## Masik777

> Спасибо. Там файл .md его как то установить нужно, не подскажите?


Оксана, прочитайте тут - http://www.k3-67.ru/knowledge_base/17
Ток сделайте непременно копию своей базы.
После объединения появятся формы. Если что не получится - пишите.

----------


## Dron4x

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/66632/
Заранее спасибо, Dron4x@yandex.ru

----------


## Dron4x

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/66632/
Заранее спасибо, Dron4x@yandex.ru

----------


## AZibrov

Добрый день, есть у кого экспорт выгрузка из 7.7 в xlsx и pdf ?
Вот такая нужна - http://infostart.msk.ru/public/1026032/#slide-to-files

----------


## AZibrov

> Добрый день, есть у кого экспорт выгрузка из 7.7 в xlsx и pdf ?
> Вот такая нужна - http://infostart.msk.ru/public/1026032/#slide-to-files


zibrov89@gmail.com

----------


## Ivanulia

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти рабочую обработку для импорта выписки от белагропромбанка в 1с 7.7 (беларусь мисофт бухучет+усн). Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, есть у кого экспорт выгрузка из 7.7 в xlsx и pdf ?
> Вот такая нужна - http://infostart.msk.ru/public/1026032/#slide-to-files


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Knc/YcYsi8CS5

----------

666Rebel666 (04.08.2020), burda (23.03.2021), Konsiv (10.10.2020), SLK01 (05.04.2021), tak_tak777 (28.08.2020), ZapMos (04.08.2020), Ирина1 (28.02.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, есть у кого экспорт выгрузка из 7.7 в xlsx и pdf ?
> Вот такая нужна - http://infostart.msk.ru/public/1026032/#slide-to-files


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Knc/YcYsi8CS5

----------

Konsiv (10.10.2020), ZapMos (04.08.2020), Ирина1 (20.09.2020)

----------


## shura2000

Люди, есть у кого то подобное? https://infostart.ru/public/603118/
Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## shura2000

Люди, есть у кого то подобное? https://infostart.ru/public/603118/
https://infostart.ru/public/1093323/
https://infostart.ru/public/1033241/
Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## fantom_vam

Добрый день.
Сможете ли поделиться следующей обработкой Беларусь, Книга доходов и расходов для 1С 7.7, были на вмененке сейчас УСН, бухгалтерия Бухгалтерский учет+ Сто: https://infostart.ru/public/308219/

----------


## lemzhin

Прошу поделиться
http://catalog.mista.ru/public/165064/

----------


## UniDimZ

Прошу поделится, если есть у кого ТТН 2020 для 1С 7.7 TиC   - https://infostart.ru/public/1364371/

----------


## Lucky Patcher

Помогу скачать. 7.7 еще живая =)

----------


## Mobius1967

Очень ищу: https://infostart.ru/public/1364371/
Помогите, пожалуйста, найти!!

----------


## Mobius1967

Очень ищу: https://infostart.ru/public/1364371/
Помогите, пожалуйста, найти!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Очень ищу: https://infostart.ru/public/1364371/
> Помогите, пожалуйста, найти!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/unvs/wnzbK8eNH

----------

666Rebel666 (21.03.2021), letvipdep (23.03.2021), Rad777 (02.07.2021), tak_tak777 (18.04.2022), ZapMos (22.06.2021)

----------


## СергейЗх

Помогите скачать плиз
https://infostart.ru/public/78364/

----------


## СергейЗх

Помогите скачать плиз
https://infostart.ru/public/78364/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите скачать плиз
> https://infostart.ru/public/78364/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BtJP/udwA58dkV

----------

ert_ (08.04.2021), tak_tak777 (18.04.2022), ZapMos (26.06.2021)

----------


## Tatum

Добрый день! Поделитесь внешней печатной формой новой накладной 2021 года для 1С бухгалтерия 7.7. ред. 4.5. vtv13@mail.ru Благодарю.

----------


## Lindemann

Выручите пожалуйста, может у кого есть
http://1c.taxpravo.ru/public/365327/

----------


## Demones

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку
Накладная с артикулом и штрихкодом для документа Реализация (7.7: КК, ТиС)
https://infostart.ru/public/867074/
выслать на demones@yandex.ru

----------


## Demones

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку
Накладная с артикулом и штрихкодом для документа Реализация (7.7: КК, ТиС)
https://infostart.ru/public/867074/
выслать на demones@yandex.ru

----------


## Dron4x

Добрый день помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку
https://infostart.ru/public/867074/#slide-to-files
Спасибо Dron4x@yandex.ru

----------


## Dron4x

Добрый день помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку
[url]https://infostart.ru/public/867074/
Спасибо Dron4x@yandex.ru

----------


## wit2007

Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/

----------


## ДокторКусь

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста. Может у кого то есть внешние печатные формы с-фактру 534 от 01.07.2021 для 7.7 предприятия 4.5. arbalek@mail.ru

----------


## Nataliap05

Добрый день! Выложите, пожалуйста, у кого есть  внешние печатные формы счета-фактуры 534 от 01.07.2021 для 7.7 "Торговля + Склад".

----------


## ДокторКусь

Благодарю, не актуально

----------


## ЗояК

> Добрый день! Выложите, пожалуйста, у кого есть  внешние печатные формы счета-фактуры 534 от 01.07.2021 для 7.7 "Торговля + Склад".


Присоединяюсь к просьбе! Выложите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Brian87

Добрый день! Помогите пжл скачать новую форму УПД для версии ТИС 7.7. Спасибо!

----------


## kng1983

Добрый день! Очень очень ждем новую форму УПД для 1С 7.7 БУ. Помогите  скачать. Спасибо!!

----------


## Palik74

Добрый день! Если поможете новой формой УПД от 1 июля 2021 для комплексной 4.5 буду очень признателен, или укажите ссылку.
Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Если поможете новой формой УПД от 1 июля 2021 для комплексной 4.5 буду очень признателен, или укажите ссылку.
> Спасибо!


вчера вышло обновление, в нем есть внешняя форма с новым УПД
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....908#post633908

----------

vjnjwbrk (01.07.2021)

----------


## Palik74

Да у меня версия такая, что обновлять страшно:) Если не сложно можно вычленить внешнюю форму на файлообменник, только у меня комплексная 4.5 её я там не видел, хотя думаю 1c77 Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры, Версия 7.70.587 от 30.06.2021 должна встать, ну поковыряюсь в крайнем случае - даже не знаю, что мне больше удовольствие доставляет, работать в ней, или править:)
Спасибо!

----------


## julia_krd

Добрый день! Присоединяюсь к просьбе скачать новую форму УПД для версии ТИС 7.7. А также файл обновления 1С бухгалтерии 7.7. Спасибо!

----------


## Wersus99

Добрый день! Просьба помочь скачать новую форму счет-фактуры https://v8pro.ru/shop/sf-pub-2-8

----------


## natik_82

https://files.fm/u/vu7mumjw7

----------

1xxx (06.07.2021), Denker (07.07.2021), Dipline (08.07.2021), DirHarvest (05.08.2021), ggluk (26.07.2021), pony95 (28.07.2021), Roman4egs (03.08.2021), ZapMos (08.07.2021), zeona2017 (07.07.2021)

----------


## Wersus99

Вопрос, счет-фактура на 1с 7,7 не зависит от конфигурации, например к ПУБ подходит?

----------


## deadler

Добрый день, помогите пжл скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/, благодарю

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, помогите пжл скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/, благодарю


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....964#post634964

----------


## zeroaccess

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....964#post634964


не скачивает, пишет:
вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.

----------


## Fltr

> не скачивает, пишет:
> вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
> 
> Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
> Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....133#post636133

----------


## DirHarvest

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....133#post636133


День добрый! Тоже прошу помочь скачать. Тут ссылка перекидывает обратно на форум. Если есть все-таки возможность - будем благодарны. https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/   Заранее спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый! Тоже прошу помочь скачать. Тут ссылка перекидывает обратно на форум. Если есть все-таки возможность - будем благодарны. https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/   Заранее спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5r5N/JLQjuVKro

----------

DirHarvest (18.08.2021), pony95 (06.08.2021), tak_tak777 (18.04.2022), ZapMos (20.08.2021)

----------


## m_azarov

не открывается

----------


## m_azarov

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5r5N/JLQjuVKro


не открывается

----------


## alexandr_ll

> не открывается


Напишите яснее, что у вас не открывается?

----------


## user604

кажется нашел нужную тему. Добрый день. Подскажите пжл. Есть ли у кого внешняя обработка транспортной накладной 7.7. (бухгалтерия) с 2021 года? скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> кажется нашел нужную тему. Добрый день. Подскажите пжл. Есть ли у кого внешняя обработка транспортной накладной 7.7. (бухгалтерия) с 2021 года? скиньте пожалуйста.


https://infostart.ru/public/1381100/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Trwf/MM6kTNHxB

----------

Andre2315 (17.11.2021), m1969 (11.11.2021), pony95 (27.09.2021), tak_tak777 (18.04.2022), ZapMos (02.10.2021)

----------


## ФеяС

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/867074/. Спасибо

----------


## ФеяС

> Здравствуйте!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать обработку
> Накладная с артикулом и штрихкодом для документа Реализация (7.7: КК, ТиС)
> https://infostart.ru/public/867074/
> выслать на demones@yandex.ru


Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, если у вас есть. мой адрес azurefire@mail.ru. Спасибо

----------


## LanaB

Добрый день. 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, внешней формой УПД для ТиС 7.7., которую ввели с 1 июля 2021 г. Никак не могу найти форму, которая бы нормально работала. (( bibi2003@bk.ru

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, внешней формой УПД для ТиС 7.7., которую ввели с 1 июля 2021 г. Никак не могу найти форму, которая бы нормально работала. (( bibi2003@bk.ru


https://infostart.ru/public/1458144/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H2if/houV8bqZw

----------

pony95 (29.10.2021), tak_tak777 (18.04.2022), ZapMos (03.11.2021), ВикторВасилич (11.11.2021)

----------


## Localut

Приветствую,
Ищу "Печать документов от поставщика (с формами счета-фактуры и УПД, № 534, применяемые с 01.07.2021г.) для Бух.7.7"
https://infostart.ru/public/1469017/ есть у кого? 
addnews65@yandex.ru
Премного благодарен.

----------


## Localut

> Приветствую,
> Ищу "Печать документов от поставщика (с формами счета-фактуры и УПД, № 534, применяемые с 01.07.2021г.) для Бух.7.7"
> https://infostart.ru/public/1469017/ есть у кого? 
> Премного благодарен.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TEkf/mitefmEHo

----------

alexandr_ll (07.12.2021), milena7 (24.01.2022), pony95 (09.12.2021), tak_tak777 (18.04.2022), ZapMos (18.01.2022)

----------


## СергейЗх

Поделитесь пж у кого есть рабочая обработка книга учета доходов расходов для бухгалтерии 4.5

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь пж у кого есть рабочая обработка книга учета доходов расходов для бухгалтерии 4.5


Для какого режима налогообложения?

----------


## СергейЗх

УСН /общая

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь пж у кого есть рабочая обработка книга учета доходов расходов для бухгалтерии 4.5


https://infostart.ru/public/63945/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dGZC/jvUqqhdSo

https://infostart.ru/public/144549/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JB6q/cGuB7TsiM

https://infostart.ru/public/21643/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4aRv/4SuEEUbnX

https://infostart.ru/public/139429/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XMEN/eGXdNpnKf

https://infostart.ru/public/68330/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Z8z/JQxdrcqvC

https://infostart.ru/public/78364/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BtJP/udwA58dkV

----------

GTA33 (17.12.2021), orl_vlad72 (23.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021), ZapMos (30.12.2021)

----------


## СергейЗх

Спасибо буду пробовать

----------


## Razumovskii

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1462045/

----------


## Razumovskii

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1464194

----------


## Axer

Приветствую, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://1s.biz.ua/public/69856/. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Приветствую, помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку http://1s.biz.ua/public/69856/. Заранее благодарю.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QT5q/1xtWCu8Gr

----------

olenka1319 (16.02.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), ZapMos (18.01.2022)

----------


## velllll

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1269346/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## olenka1319

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать пожалуйста. https://infostart.ru/public/566236/

----------


## meinung

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать ТТН в новой редакции  для  Бухгалтерии  v 7.7 https://infostart.ru/public/1526005/    спасибо  заранее.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать ТТН в новой редакции  для  Бухгалтерии  v 7.7 https://infostart.ru/public/1526005/    спасибо  заранее.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aegp/dEqSGouq9

----------

bboy2008 (01.03.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022), tak_tak777 (18.04.2022), ZapMos (02.03.2022)

----------


## A-S-M-1

Это старые формы.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Это старые формы.


Здесь новые
https://infostart.ru/public/1526005/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ghpm/494Qyyw8V

----------

alsbrix (16.07.2022), elena26577 (08.07.2022), LenPRT (08.08.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022), tak_tak777 (18.04.2022), ZapMos (02.03.2022)

----------


## gogofogo

Добрый день. 
Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1490000/ 
Особенно интересует последняя обработка в списке: 
"Выгрузка УПД И УКД в формате ЭДО для Торговли и склад 7.7 (7.70.1007) и для Комплексной конфигурации (7.70.592)"

----------


## LenPRT

Большое спасибо!!!!

----------


## Alexz3

Добрый день. Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 1С Предприятие 7.7 может есть обработка оприходовать и списать после инвентаризации
Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Alexz3

Добрый день. Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 1С Предприятие 7.7 может есть обработка оприходовать и списать после инвентаризации
Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Kulibinn

Добрый день. https://infostart.ru/public/151779/, помогите со счетом-офертой.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. https://infostart.ru/public/151779/, помогите со счетом-офертой.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B7r3/fEmZFY1JS

----------

ZapMos (08.10.2022)

----------


## Визит

Добрый день
Может у кого есть обработка для Бухгалтерии 7.7 для прихода и расхода товаров на ответственное хранение с печатью актов МХ-1 и МХ-3.
ИЛИ кто может помочь взять отсюда: https://infostart.ru/public/download...7663&pub=57653
Заранее спасибо!

----------

